# Do you use cologne/perfume?



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, most of the time.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Depends on the occasion. Usually just a hint of it, though.


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, a few sprays before I go out anywhere. I feel weird if I don't,


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

sometimes..


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Always


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Most of that stuff chokes me up & I get paranoid about what others think of the aroma. Last time I wore perfume, I heard a couple say "She stinks *coughs*". @[email protected]


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I used to NEVER- then I realized I loved the perfume "Lucky you" .... ^_^


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Just the odd occasion when I go out somewhere.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes, but only 1-2 sprays so you can smell it only if you come very close to me.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Sometimes.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Very rarely. Even if other people find the fragrance pleasant, I don't care to smell it constantly. I use scented deodorant daily but rarely anything else.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I sometimes substitute cologne for aftershave. It works just as well. Since I try to shave every day (nothing sadder than an ugly guy that fusses over his appearance the way I do), I spend at least a fraction of the day smelling as fancy as whatever I splash on afterwards.

Of course, 'fancy' is a relative term. Most of the stuff I throw on my face is of the decidedly, well, _frugal_ variety. I basically wind up smelling like a combination of rubbing alcohol and Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I just use Jergins lotion. Smells nice enough. I don't like wearing perfume.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Never.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For the right occasion :wink


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Cologne and perfume are a turnoff for me. Most deodorants can give you all the scent that you need. No need to push it.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Always


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I use Brut after every shower if I'm heading out the house.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

always, love my Armani


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Everyday. 

chanel de bleu >
versace>
Polo Double Black>


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

never, my mum is alergic.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Never, I'm pretty sensitive to smells and sprays always make me cover my nose. I use lotion but that's as far as it goes.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

99% of the time. But not standard fare perfume from the drug or department store. I'm very particular about the perfume (namely oils) I wear. I practically collect perfume.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't. I use a handy cheap method called deodorant instead ^^ ..and the only perfume I have is High School Musical stuff anyway... xDDD *saves it for a rainy day*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I usully use those cheap local brands for everyday,, 

but rarly I use my dunhill
===================

just to add,,, something funny


when I used to travel (last was in 2001),,,,in the first 20min in economy class W.C. cologne bottles r full,,, after less than hour they all r empty!!! lolol even in biz and first class!!!!! I think coz they r $$$$!


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I don't like smelling other people's, so why would I subject them to my own? I think deodorant, lightly scented lotions, soaps, and hair products are enough to give you a pleasing scent. Most of those actually require the person to get intimately close to smell them, too, which is pretty much the entire point.

I always want to disembowel people I can smell from five feet away regardless of if they smell overpoweringly of flowers or body odor.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah - I love perfume!


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Hugo Boss XY
I love getting compliments on smelling darn good.
/target neck
fire
/target wrist
fire!!
/target clothes
fire!!

better to smell of hugo boss xy than smell bad.
unfortunately a lot of people have hygiene issues in this day and age.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

offbyone said:


> I don't like smelling other people's, so why would I subject them to my own? I think deodorant, lightly scented lotions, soaps, and hair products are enough to give you a pleasing scent. Most of those actually require the person to get intimately close to smell them, too, which is pretty much the entire point.
> 
> I always want to disembowel people I can smell from five feet away regardless of if they smell overpoweringly of flowers or body odor.


Yes! I like nice-smelling lotion and soap and whatnot and feel that is enough. I'm not some stinky person and I'm not a fan of smelling other people's over-scented body.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Nope. I prefer to be odourless.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

i do wear it but im always self conscience about whether or not it is too strong


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

On social occasions I use perfume. On an average day I make due with deodorant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Never


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Never


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Never


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, if I'm going out I will always wear perfume


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Not often and randomly for no real reason. I love my own scent but sometimes I see one of my few perfumes and decide today I shall smell like cherry blossoms or spicy karma solid perfume or that sample pheromone stuff I got. Maybe lemon. Half the time I'm not doing anything special. Sometimes I'll wear it to martial arts. Sometimes I'll see if my husband notices. Sometimes I'm bored. Usually every 6 months or so I accidentally send my solid perfume or chapstick (I only use very specific chapstick) through the washer ruining them until I bother asking for more a year or so later for christmas or something.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Occasionally.


----------



## owls (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a small collection, but I looooooovvvveeee perfumes! my favorite right now it Stella by Stella McCartney. Prada's infusion d'iris is lovely also.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

calvin klein, always.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

Does using deoderant count?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Meta14 said:


> Does using deoderant count?


I suppose... :um


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Always.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Only if I am going out at night, not when I go to school. I like smelling people's perfume and cologne as they walk by. If it is a particularly nice smell or if the guy is attractive I will take an extra whiff or two. Certain men's cologne is a turn-on because it reminds me of attractive guys that I made out with or slept with before. When I used to live with a lot of male roommates, I always enjoyed it when they got ready to go out at night. Such nice smells!! I also like the smell of crowded, hot bars/clubs. Mixture of all kinds of perfume/cologne/young men's body sweat.


Such a horndog. :lol


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

On special occasions I'll break out the Armani Code, but most days I just use Axe spray.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

offbyone said:


> Such a horndog. :lol


You got that right. Young men in her area need to beware. :sus


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

offbyone said:


> Such a horndog. :lol


Well what can I say....:b It's not just sexual though.

I know you said you don't like other people's perfume but don't you like going to perfume stores (Sephora) and sniffing all the different perfumes?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

If I feel like it, I'll wear it, but aside from that, I use it on special occasions as well. Otherwise, I just use deodorant.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Well what can I say....:b It's not just sexual though.
> 
> I know you said you don't like other people's perfume but don't you like going to perfume stores (Sephora) and sniffing all the different perfumes?


I've never done it, maybe I'll give it a try. I like stuff that smells good. Most of what people wear doesn't though and is totally overpowering, at least when I notice it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Stetson or 4711 or Jovan musk are my go to colognes.

I bought the 4 oz bottle of Jovan musk three years ago and I'm only 10% through and already tired of it. Also sometimes Jovan black musk, Beverly Hills polo club, Nautica voyage and D&G for men. Put some on every time I leave the house.


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes always I have been using coco channel since middle school and now it's my signature smell


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Usually.
Some times even just to smell nice when I go to bed. Which makes no sense, but it makes me a little happier.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I use deodrant.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I wear it if I'm going somewhere. Sometimes I'll put some on if I'm staying home, too.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Always I go out (even if I am going to buy something to the minimarket a block away), not if I don't go anywhere (it is a really expensive perfume plus it is going to be discontinued so I must save it).


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i prefer my stinky natural odor


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I put on cologne before I leave the house always. I enjoy smelling like a sexy man... even though I'm nowhere near sexy.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Every single day, regardless of whether I'm actually going somewhere or not. On days I'm not going anywhere I just put on less.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I voted never but do use scented deodorant.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nah, not my style, I don't like to be enveloped in a cloud of fumes. Scented deoderant and cocoa butter lotion is all I need


----------

